# hymer service



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Just thought I would drop a line to all Hymer owners who live 'down south'. Always been aproblem getting bits and pieces/service and work done on the Hymer without going 200 miles to Brownfools now Preston has been closed down. We have just had some work done on our S650 at Southdowns Motorhomes in north Portsmouth.

What a revalation    Andy, the service manager is right on the button. Always does what he says. Up front with costs and seems to spend his life at the site. He is frustrated with dealing directly with Brownfools as they are the first stop for parts and the girl on the computer knows only what comes up on the screen :roll: :roll: However, Andy sorted the fridge and sorted the Alde heating system. I thought he did an excellent job, along with the backstage guys at the company and the final bill was at least £150 cheaper than we originally thought.

An excellent company who really delivers on customer service and value for money. Well done Southdowns Motorhomes compared with Brownfools........................ premier league!!!!!

Ned


----------



## mikeT (May 1, 2005)

*SOUTHDOWN MOTORHOMES*

Hi All 
I bought my last van from Southdown and they are the best dealers I have ever dealt with to date even sent bits out to me in Spain always very helpful staff. 
I will be contacting them next time I want a new van first . 
It good to see others recommending good service Makes a change !!

Mike T


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have only dealt with them via email, phone and post, but they are good, and do what they say.


----------

